
MacBook Pro 15 (2018) – Beware the Core i9 - usaphp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dx8J125s4cg
======
hugg
This is unacceptable, sure, other Core i9 throttle (like the XPS 15), but not
this aggressively. What is even the point of offering this if it can't keep it
at even base clock?

Is this the fault of thinness, aluminium chassi or something else?

~~~
slivym
It still provides a performance benefit for peaky workloads. Want to speed up
your local compile? This will probably be faster than the i7 - it'll take 15
seconds instead of 17 seconds. But what do people expect? Don't do hour long
renders on your laptop.

~~~
hugg
So basically, professionals are using their professional-grade laptop wrong.

------
locusm
As a 2013 MBP user before getting a Lenovo I was tempted by the 6 cores until
I saw this. Although fridges are on special at the moment mmm...

------
htk
I really hope this isn’t really a cooling limitation but instead something
that Apple can fix via a firmware update, otherwise it puts their hardware
construction (that many consider a bastion of quality) into question.

~~~
ThJ
Uh, very obviously a cooling limitation. You only do thermal throttling if the
CPU would otherwise overheat. What would they fix in firmware, exactly? It's
not like you can permit the CPU to overheat, and it's not like you can run the
fans faster than their maximum speed.

~~~
kart23
Undervolting is a possibility, you can change the duration of the boost
clocks, fan curves, etc. Theres a lot you can do software wise.

------
lebrad
A withering takedown, presented dispassionately

~~~
usaphp
That’s why I personally like his style. He does not get overly dramatic and
simply presents his opinion. I much rather prefer this over fake emotions of
people like unbox therapy or Linus tech tips

~~~
hugg
Unbox Therapy, can't stand that guy

------
kristianp
More discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17554902](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17554902)
, which is a later post, but the same topic.

